# HELP! Light spotting, headaches, bloating, tired. Am I pregnant?!



## xelapop (Dec 8, 2012)

So, I've been feeling really bloated these last few days, I've head a headache that won't go away (even though I get these from time to time) and I thought I could be pregnant. Took a pregnancy test and it came back negative. However, now I think I'm on m period, but it's extremely light and I would even say it's just spotting. So, I don't know what's going on!! I have irregular periods anyway but this is just weird. Can anyone give me some advice or input?!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It's fairly common to have spotting in early pregnancy. Have you tested again? Do you know when you ovulated?


----------

